# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  NUAGE quelle race ?? quel age ?? pitoyable - fourrière - 62

## sirev59

Voici un chien pitoyable 
il vit sous une carapace de poils

il n'a plus de poils sur la queue

il tremble !!!!!

il a été trouvé dans cet état

fa sous asso 
diffusion ok 
covoit ok 

contact 
[email=vero0283@hotmail.fr:2ir0ns6m]vero0283@hotmail.fr[/email:2ir0ns6m]
06 08 05 53 86

----------


## catoune 13

Il ressemble assez à un berger des Pyrénées.

Punaise, un coup de brosse, ça ne coute rien...    ::

----------


## fannette

vu son état .... c'est d'une tondeuse qu"il a besoin le pauvre!!!!

je trouve que c'est de pire en pire

----------


## oni34

Il doit souffrir la peau doit être toute tendu la dessous , il faut vite le tondre ,il est superbe ce loulou un bon toilettage et s'est une vrai beauté

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il est où ?

----------


## corinnebergeron

Il est où ?

----------


## oni34

il est à la fourrière dans le 62

----------


## theoju

on dirait aussi 1 lhassa apso 
pauvre petit pere   ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

sûrement un joli lhassa une fois tondu et soigné ...

----------


## inachi

pauvre toutou ... un bon "relooking" et il aura meilleure allure !

----------


## amélie.camille

Quand est-il prévu de le tondre ? Dans quelle fourrière du Pas de Calais se trouve-t-il ? Merci
Il me fait mal au coeur ce petit père. J'ai adopté une petite caniche qui vivait avec un sdf et qui était dans le même état.

----------


## amélie.camille

Si je peux aider pour quoi que ce soit pour ce petit loulou, dites-moi....

----------


## myri_bonnie

::   Pauvre bonhomme. Il faut absolument le faire tondre au plus vite, car dieu sait ce qu'il y a en-dessous de cette carapace de poils. J'ai eu l'occasion de voir un chien dans cet état et il était plein de plaies avec asticots (!) sous les poils.

----------


## myloute

C'est sur  qu'il a besoin de soins   ::    au plus vite qui sait ce qui se cache là dessous donc on demande une fa et une asso pour lui !

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Voilà les DELAIS donnés par Sirev
concernant les chiens de la fourrière :

" lors d'un abandon, la fourrière peut euthanasier de suite car ils en deviennent propriétaires 

un trouvé non identifié : 8 jours hors les dimanches 

un identifié : un peu plus long, le temps d'envoyer le recommandé, son retour et attente encore le temps que les maitres viennent ou pas le rechercher 
ensuite obligation soit d'une asso ou d'un refuge pour le sortir sinon eutha direct" 

 SIREV

I   ressemble beaucoup a un berger des pyrénee /labrit .

Quelle est sa TAILLE? Cela aiderait de le savoir car les photos sont trompeuses

On pourrait après  le mettre dans le forum des BP

----------


## alicia_kri

C'est très triste, c'est vraiment une maladie terrible !   ::  
Merci au véto d'avoir abrégé ses souffrances, il est dans un endroit meilleur maintenant   :ange2:

----------


## Wilo

oh Nuage, quelle tristesse    ::

----------


## Affolée

Pauvre petit Nuage !    ::

----------


## sabineetpauline

Oh que c'est dur ! J'espère qu'à présent , il sautille là-haut de nuage en nuage parmi tous compagnons disparus.

On ne l'oubliera pas Nuage  

 ::   ::   ! N'est-ce pas ?

Bise
Sabine

----------


## inachi

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    repose en paix Nuage

----------


## ltsoulier

Repose en paix petit coeur  :ange2:

----------


## florannie

::   ::   ::  



Repose en paix petit   :ange2: 
.

----------


## evelyne63

::   ::    pauvre ti nuage 
RIP   :ange2:

----------


## Daysie433

::   ::   repose en paix petit coeur   ::

----------


## Freemousse

Oh pauvre petit bonhomme, ça me fait beaucoup de peine  :Frown: 
Merci en tout cas à vous toutes qui vous êtes mobilisées , 
ce petit ange veillera sur vous de là-haut maintenant ...

----------


## catoune 13

Tu n'as plus de noeuds, plus de stress, plus de maladie...

Cours Nuage, le ciel bleu est tout à toi.

Malgré tout ce qu'on peut faire, des fois ce n'est pas suffisant.

Mer.de à ces anciens "maîtres" !!!

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## Vegane7

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## candynet

Encore une vie brisée par les humains   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr: 
Je suivais l'histoire de Nuage sans oser poster, je voulais y croire malgré la maladie.
Pauvre petit, tu avais eu la chance d'être repêcher et de croiser de bonnes personnes sur ton chemin, ton bonheur allait commencer, mais trop faible tu n'as pas pu lutter contre cette maladie.

Paix à toi petit ange et courage à tous ceux qui t'ont aimé et soigné.

----------


## MELODIE14

Oh non pauvre petit père, 

j'y croyais aussi , tu étais un battant

 ::   ::   ::  


au moins là où tu es tu ne souffres plus


mais je peux te promettre que je vais remuer ciel et terre pour retrouver ceux qui t'ont balancé de ce pont...

Les bêtes sont à Dieu, mais la bêtise est à l'homme. Victor Hugo

 :beurk:

----------


## zagora

RIP mon beau petit "Nuage" Mélodie tu as raison, il faut qu'ils paient ses anciens proprios qui lui ont fait tant de mal, Sandrine va nous aider

----------


## vidau fabienne

oh non   il est parti tout beau pour son dernier voyage , un pt nuage qui va se meler la haut au milieu des etoiles qui nous ont quittées , tout nos pts   ,nos   ,  tu etais si mignon    vraiment quels maitres infames tu as eu pour te laisser venir dans un etat pareil , ils t ont mené vers la mort ,  a ceux qui ont tenté de le sauver en lui rendant un peu de dignité en le rendant si beau deja et en tentant de le faire soigner , j avais plein d espoir ,
 nuage

----------


## dadatsun

je suis en larmes 
ce monde est pourri... plus tu es faible , plus tu souffres ... et jamais tu n as de répis.....que dans la mort 

ça me dégoûte ....j en ai marre de cette souffrance qu endurent les animaux, sans aucune prise sur leur propre vie


   qu au moins ses maîtres soient retrouvés et punis ; ce sont des monstres .

----------


## dadatsun

et svp , faites quelquechose dans les refuges pour éviter ces hécatombes et ces souffrances de petits êtres qui n ont connu que malheur et maltraitances....  svp il faut faire quelquechose ...

----------


## anniec

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Lea

::   ::   ::  

C'et affreux ...
Reposes en paix , nuage   :amour:

----------


## corinnedukerque

Pauvre petit loup.

Repose en paix.   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## CaroNath18

Juste pour que les gens ait en mémoire le petit chien courageux et magnifique que tu étais...Je suis triste petit doudou, RIP petit prince    ::   , veille sur tout ceux qui ont oeuvré pour te tirer de là, merci à eux (enfin à elles surtout). J'espère qu'au moins ton triste petit cas sera reconnu, même si on le sait bien, ils ne payeront jamais assez....   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## inachi

top trop  triste de revoir ces photos, petit bout qui ne méritait pas cette fin là    ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

c est un creve coeur de revoir sa pte bouille de loulou en confiance avec un etre humain ,   le pauvre il devait etre si fatigué de son etat antérieur  que son pauvre pt corps n a pas pu se battre au maximum  
 nuage

----------


## pionpion

::    Repose en paix petit Nuage    ::   ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Pauvre petit coeur, tant de souffrances, c'est pas possible.

 merci à ceux qui t'ont aidé.

Vole mon    ::

----------


## huet

Repose en paix petit bonhomme NUAGE!!!   ::   Tu fais parti des loulous qui connaissent un "bonheur" trop court....   ::  
Quand tout vous sourit, c'est vous qui n'avez plus la force de continuer à lutter, tellement votre passé est monstrueux et lourd....   ::  
Combien de temps es tu resté dans ce bassin??? Trop de temps certainement pour pouvoir surmonter les maladies et la faiblesse qui se sont installées en toi......   ::  
Moi aussi, je suis malde de voir tous ces pauvres petits malheureux y laisser leur vie à cause de C.....S qui en ont rien à foutre.   :demon:   J'espère de tout mon coeur que tes "tortionnaires" paieront le prix  fort pour t'avoir emmené jusqu'à la mort........ Car, cela est bien à cause d'eux, si tu ne respires plus sur cette terre pourrie où tu avais "trouvé" des personne gentilles pour te faire connaître autre chose que la souffrance....   ::  
Galope petit   :ange2:  :amour:

----------


## noonook

Pauvre petit coeur ! c'est horrible de finir sa vie comme ça surtout après tout cet espoir que tout s'arrange enfin pour lui  ::  

Repose en paix  :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

Adieu petit bonhomme   :bienvenue:   ::   ::

----------


## chantal59

::   ::   ::   mon pauvre Nuage repose en paix  !!!  :mouchoir:  :mouchoir:   ::

----------


## Wilo

Nuage    ::   magnifique petit loup triste, c'est injuste que tu sois parti si près du bonheur. j'espère que les pourritures qui t'ont jeté dans le canal payeront au prix fort le mal qu'ils t'ont fait. que ton repos soit doux, Nuage, tu resteras toujours dans nos coeurs    ::

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de tout lire, dur, dur.... Le regard de NUAGE fait mal...   ::  
Pauvre petit ange !   ::   ::

----------


## YAMAKASI

Là je suis éccoeurée et degoutée !!!

Comem j'aimerais retrouver ces ordures de proprios !!!  mais ça!!!  les temoins si il y en a eu vont se taire hein???

La preuve celel qui a chercher a avoir des nouvelles de Nuage qd l'autre chien berger a ete recupere par les pompiers, ne s'est jamais manifesté malgré mes messages

Qu'ils aillent trous croupir en enfer , comme l'a dit une plus haut !

----------


## Capucin

C'était un croisement GRIFFON/BERGER DES PYRENEES, magnifique... J'ai exactement la même à la maison, mme taille, mme poils,mme couleur, mme longueur de poil,  mme yeux, mme museau.

Ton âge, ta maigreur, peut-être une vie de mauvais traitement... +  la parvo    ::  

R.I.P. petit coeur, ma Becka te fait une léchouille et moi je    ::    parce que les croisements de votre genre sont particulièrement réussis...

Comment ont-ils pu ?

----------


## MELODIE14

> Là je suis éccoeurée et degoutée !!!
> 
> Comem j'aimerais retrouver ces ordures de proprios !!!  mais ça!!!  les temoins si il y en a eu vont se taire hein???
> 
> La preuve celel qui a chercher a avoir des nouvelles de Nuage qd l'autre chien berger a ete recupere par les pompiers, ne s'est jamais manifesté malgré mes messages
> 
> Qu'ils aillent trous croupir en enfer , comme l'a dit une plus haut !





Sandrine,

ça ne m'étonne pas trop que tu n'obtiennes pas plus de réponse que moi
je pense plus que l'autre piste des pompiers que je t'ai fournie sera plus positive 

j'ai une autre idée pour que les langues se délient je te met un MP

----------


## sweetiefab

Tellement triste  :Frown: ((
Tant d'espoir pour lui après tant de souffrances et...c'est fini...RIP Nuage  :amour:

----------


## breton67

je pleure sur toi petit nuage sur cette pauvre vie qui aura été la tienne  
qu ils soient maudits les responsbles de tant de gachis

----------


## myri_bonnie

Absente de Rescue pendant quelques jours je découvre cette triste nouvelle.
Pauvre petit bonhomme. Merci à ceux qui ont essayé de le sauver et honte à ceux qui l'ont mené à sa fin....
Repose en paix petit.   :amour:

----------


## bib95

J'ai terriblement de peine pour ce pauvre chien...

Il faut absolument faire qqch pour faire payer les responsables.

Un grand BRAVO d'avance pour le travail que feront ces personnes pour que les responsables soient jugés.

Repose en paix petit loulou, tu n'es pas parti dans l'indifférence...

----------


## oli83

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:  :amour:   ::   :amour:  petit nuage repose en paix   ::

----------


## momo

Petit NUAGE...te voilà parti sur le pont de l arc en ciel alors qu enfin un peu de bonheur se déssinait pour toi   ::  
Que ceux qui t on jetés dans cette eau  aillent en enfer  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk:  :beurk: 

Tu etais mignon tout plein...
Sois heureux là haut petit loulou d Amour   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jujulilas

Pauvre petit père. Je viens de lire son histoire et j'ai les larmes aux yeux.

Il a tellement souffert ce loulou et il commençait à reprendre goût à la vie ainsi qu'une belle allure de jeune homme !

Il ne méritait pas ça.

Je pense à toi mon doux Nuage ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## YAMAKASI

IL FAUDRAIT METTRE TOUT EN OEUVRE POUR LANCER UN APPEL A TEMIONS

CONTRE CES ORDURES QUI L ONT ABANDONNE ( jeté du pont avec son copain berger allemand ) !!!

SUR TOUS LES SITES !!!

----------


## sirev59

> IL FAUDRAIT METTRE TOUT EN OEUVRE POUR LANCER UN APPEL A TEMIONS
> 
> CONTRE CES ORDURES QUI L ONT ABANDONNE ( jeté du pont avec son copain berger allemand ) !!!
> 
> SUR TOUS LES SITES !!!


yamakasi peux tu m'en dire plus sur ce berger allemand ??

je ne suis pas au courant et pas entendu parler

----------


## YAMAKASI

tu peux m'appeler sur mon fixe SIREV?

tu 'las encore ou pas?

----------


## sirev59

oupsssss

j'étais absente 

je te téléphonerai demain à ton asso  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CaroNath18

:merci:

----------

